# FreeBSD addiction or Linuxophobia?



## 20-100-2fe (Feb 29, 2020)

I have an Intel NUC that has been running Void Linux for a long time until I installed FreeBSD some months ago.
Today, I've spent the whole day trying to reinstall Void on it without success.
I've tried 2 other distros, 2 other disks, UEFI and legacy boot with the same, constant result: grub installation failure.
So this machine is now running FreeBSD again... 
I wouldn't call this a problem  but it's the first time I see such radical alteration of the behavior of a computer, as if it had developed linuxophobia after a prolonged exposure to FreeBSD, or some kind of withdrawal syndrome due to a severe FreeBSD addiction.


----------



## a6h (Mar 1, 2020)

^[a-z]+phobia is not a bug, affection is not addiction, but
null and Void is the source of your confusion.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi Sasha,
I like your wording! 
Besides FreeBSD, are you also interested in poetry?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 1, 2020)

You can always give gentoo a try if you don't mind compile times.


----------



## a6h (Mar 1, 2020)

20-100-2fe said:


> Besides FreeBSD, are you also interested in poetry?


Yes, I am -- Goethe, to be exact.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Mar 1, 2020)

So am I, but mainly as a way to express the ordinary beauty in life when it happens to touch my heart in a special way. I like to tell it in a condensed form, quatrains or haikus, so as to preserve its essence.


----------



## a6h (Mar 1, 2020)

I ended up at the FreeBSD by accident.
Back in the day, I was trying to install Linux. I had a handful of Linux distributions on CDs.
None of them recognized my CD Driver, with the exception of the FreeBSD 6.2.
I thought it was a good distro, but it turned out to be FreeBSD and I wasn't even aware that FreeBSD is not Linux.


----------



## neel (Mar 5, 2020)

On my previous homebuilt PC (Intel i7 Haswell, still in my dad's home), I had SSD caching, and FreeBSD with root-on-ZFS is what was used.

Neither Windows 10 nor Linux worked with the setup. I could go Windows 7 or 8, but I got into FreeBSD a few months before building that PC so I didn't feel a need to switch OSes.

My current HP desktop (KabyLake) has a NVMe SSD, and that means I can use Windows, Linux or OpenBSD if I wanted to.

Disclaimer: I work at Microsoft or a partner. I still run FreeBSD at home, mainly because that's what I did for the greater part of the last decade.


----------

